# Why Moots?



## Buster65

Hello:

Deciding between a Moots and another Ti manufacturer. Maybe a Seven. I'm curious what led other Moots owners to go with a Moots? Thanks.


----------



## greybicycle

well, simply compare a Moots frames and any other ti maker....
Moots has matching grey forks, sweet ti stems, nice ti seatpost.
the RSL model is ultra light at around 1150 gr/frame!!
the details, especially in the rear dropout are beautiful, the welding is so sweet.
Now, the ride...... outstanding, responsive and safe.
some euro brands like PASONI make great product as well, yet my choice is Moots since they got the whole set up right and all they do is TITANIUM....


----------



## spastook

I've owned 6 titanium frames over the years. 3 Merlins a Litespeed a Kona and most recently a Moots Vamoots. Moots has been around longer than any of them and they only work with titanium. Merlin,Seven, Litespeed,Independent Fabrication etc. have come and gone and come back again. Different owners, different locations. Moots means two things titanium from Steamboat Springs.


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm mildly interested, and then look at the RSL specs. It's a PF30 shell, but the only builds they offer are Shimano. What's the point of that? PF30 is a big turn off for me.


----------



## Marc

bikerjulio said:


> I'm mildly interested, and then look at the RSL specs. It's a PF30 shell, but the only builds they offer are Shimano. What's the point of that? PF30 is a big turn off for me.


I wasn't paying attention over the last year...but what are the odds that is a "feature" of the Moots buyout?


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Buster65 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Deciding between a Moots and another Ti manufacturer. Maybe a Seven.


I know this thread is old and you have probably moved past this question but as compared to Seven, Moots offers less customization. They offer custom geometry. With Seven you pick the handling, stiffness, and vertical compliance as well and Seven does their own butting so each tube is custom for rider weight and attributes.

That's not necessarily an advantage. Most people would fine with the handling/compliance Moots puts out and people who don't REALLY know what they want are best off not having that decision in their own hands. Although, Seven does offer recommendations or defaults if you don't choose.


----------



## pmf

And isn't it kind of like Litespeed --- if you want a real one, you buy a Lynskey. Want a Moots, get an Eriksen?


----------



## Merc

pmf said:


> And isn't it kind of like Litespeed --- if you want a real one, you buy a Lynskey. Want a Moots, get an Eriksen?


I wouldn't necessarily say that.


----------

